# PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special



## Trefoil80 (26. Dezember 2013)

Erst einmal frohe Weihnachten an alle.

Habe gerade die Ausgabe 2/2014 durch, die diesmal meinen Geschmack eher nicht trifft.
Einzig der Artikel "Investitionen in High-End-Hardware" ist einigermaßen interessant. Einige Dinge bringen mich jedoch zum Nachdenken:

- Was soll der Artikel zur XBox und Playstation in einer *PC*-Zeitschrift?!
- Thema "Leserbrief von Michael H." und die Antwort von Carsten dazu. Meine Frage: Warum zum Geier wurde denn SMT noch nicht im BF4-Multiplayer gebencht?! Ist zwar aufwändig, aber wenigstens interessant. Bei BF3 habt Ihr Euch die Mühe doch auch gemacht...  Keine Zeit? Dann lieber die Artikel zum o.g. Punkt weglassen, dann habt Ihr dafür auch Zeit! Ansonsten holt Euch den Bench-Marc wieder her 
- Die Redaktion (Dominik Neugebauer): Wow, Lebensmittelfarbe in der WaKü...cool, ähm, eher nicht...  Naja, die Teenager unter Euren Lesern fahren bestimmt voll drauf ab...
- Die Redaktion (Daniel Waadt): Zockt lieber an der PS4. Eine Bankrotterklärung an das PC-Gaming.  Warum ist er dann Produkt-Manager von den PCGH-Gaming-PCs, wenn er selbst offensichtlich nicht dahinter steht?
- Wir bauen uns einen Lufttunnel selbst...wie spannend. 
- Fehler bei den Meßwerten (siehe Post über mir) nehmen zu. Das darf nicht passieren!

Sorry, der Beitrag war fies, entspricht aber meiner Wahrnehmung zur aktuellen Ausgabe.
Auch, wenn es Hardwareseitig nicht soooo viel Neues gibt, kann man einige Bereiche (BF4-Multiplayer-Benchmark!) sehr wohl noch mit Leben füllen.

Vielleicht werde ich auch nur zu alt für den Kram...


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

					Einen Tag nach Neujahr erscheint PC Games Hardware 02/2014 mit den Themen Mittelklasse gegen High-End, Nvidia G-Sync im Praxistest, Bauanleitung Lufttunnel, APUs im Spiele-Check sowie Übertakten bei -196°C. Getestet werden SSDs, HDDs, LCDs, Sound-Equipment sowie Festplatten und Grafikkarten. Die DVD bietet das Jahresarchiv mit PCGH 01 bis 12/2013 als PDF sowie die drmfreie Vollversion The Book of Unwritten Tales und sieben Video-Artikel. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Januar 2014)

Wie immer müssen die Beiträge hier rein. closed 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/310097-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-02-2014-a.html


----------

